# ti ricordi come si chiamasse



## buccinu

*C*iao a tutti, avevo un dubbio se la frase*:*

 "*T*i ricordi come si chiamasse (quel programma)" 

sia giusta o meno.

*H*o controllato l'uso del congiuntivo imperfetto e questo andrebbe usato solo se il verbo nella frase principale è al passato o al condizionale.
*T*uttavia credo che quelle regole fossero relative al periodo ipotetico e in realtà questa frase ha un'altra struttura.
*S*apete darmi dei pareri?
*Q*uale sarebbe la costruzione più corretta?


----------



## nikis

Secondo me si dovrebbe dire:* ti ricordi come si chiamava*


----------



## buccinu

*P*erò rimane il dubbio se la frase che ho riportato sia giusta o meno....


----------



## Espero Antos

In estrema sintesi, il congiuntivo esprime un'ipotesi, un dubbio, uno stato d'animo, un fatto "non sicuro, non obiettivo o non rilevante"; l'indicativo, invece, una realtà fattuale, certa, rilevante, "obiettiva". In questo caso, a mio avviso, il verbo "ricordare" può reggere sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo, a seconda che si scelga di porre l'accento sull'atto del ricordare, che è in sé un fatto psichico, per definizione "soggettivo", oppure sull'evento ricordato o da ricordare, che è comunque una realtà, se non sempre certa, "oggettiva" (tale sarebbe, naturalmente, anche un proprio atto psichico compiuto nel passato, quindi ormai "esterno" al soggetto, "oggettivato": il fatto di ricordare o meglio di aver ricordato qualcuno o qualcosa, a sé e/o ad altri; ad es. "mi ricordo che _ricordavamo_ insieme il sorriso di Laura", "non mi ricordo che ti_ abbia _mai _ricordato_ questo episodio").
La sfumatura è sottile, ma non impalpabile, e in genere (ma non sempre) il congiuntivo è preferibile nelle frasi negative (che enfatizzano l'incertezza, la difficoltà o persino l'impossibilità del ricordare) e l'indicativo in quelle positive (che sottolineano la verità di quanto ricordato) : pensa alla differenza tra le frasi "ricordo bene come si _chiamava_" e "_non_ ricordo bene come si _chiamasse_".


----------



## damienhirst

Non credo si possa dire. Più semplicemente direi:
ti ricordi come si chiamava
visto che già il verbo "ricordare" implica un'ipotesi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, Damienhirst, ma dove è l'ipotesi implicata nel verbo _ricordare _?


----------



## Alxmrphi

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa, Damienhirst, ma dove è l'ipotesi implicata nel verbo _ricordare _?



Credo che Damien volessi dire che _ricordare_, come verbo, anche esprime l'incertezza, l'ipotesi nel significato, senza dover usare il congiuntivo per dare questa sfumatura.
Ma non so se questa sia una regola, ma questo è come ho capito il post di Damien, e potrei capire cosa ha detto. Almeno penso di poter capirlo.
Sto faticando a capire bene il post di Espero ma mi pare pieno dei dettagli e certo lo dovrò rileggere alcune volte ma spero che mi spiegherà la risposta giusta.


----------



## effeundici

Espero Antos said:


> In estrema sintesi, il congiuntivo esprime un'ipotesi, un dubbio, uno stato d'animo, un fatto "non sicuro, non obiettivo o non rilevante"; l'indicativo, invece, una realtà fattuale, certa, rilevante, "obiettiva". In questo caso, a mio avviso, il verbo "ricordare" può reggere sia l'indicativo che il congiuntivo, a seconda che si scelga di porre l'accento sull'atto del ricordare, che è in sé un fatto psichico, per definizione "soggettivo", oppure sull'evento ricordato o da ricordare, che è comunque una realtà, se non sempre certa, "oggettiva" (tale sarebbe, naturalmente, anche un proprio atto psichico compiuto nel passato, quindi ormai "esterno" al soggetto, "oggettivato": il fatto di ricordare o meglio di aver ricordato qualcuno o qualcosa, a sé e/o ad altri; ad es. "mi ricordo che _ricordavamo_ insieme il sorriso di Laura", "non mi ricordo che ti_ abbia _mai _ricordato_ questo episodio").
> La sfumatura è sottile, ma non impalpabile, e in genere (ma non sempre) il congiuntivo è preferibile nelle frasi negative (che enfatizzano l'incertezza, la difficoltà o persino l'impossibilità del ricordare) e l'indicativo in quelle positive (che sottolineano la verità di quanto ricordato) : pensa alla differenza tra le frasi "ricordo bene come si _chiamava_" e "_non_ ricordo bene come si _chiamasse_".


 
Bel post ma la frase *ti ricordi come si chiamasse? *penso proprio di non averla mai detta o sentita in vita mia.

Al contrario _non ricordo come si chiamasse quel tale _penso almeno di averla letta ....nei Promessi Sposi


----------



## Espero Antos

Caro Effeundici, converrai che il fatto che tu non abbia mai letto o sentito una certa frase non esclude che essa possa essere (anche ampiamente) in uso e/o sintatticamente corretta ;-) Corretta a patto che, come ho cercato di spiegare nel mio post precedente, si voglia davvero enfatizzare l'incertezza di questo ricordo. Quanto ai "Promessi sposi", la prosa del capolavoro manzoniano è un gran bell'esempio di lingua italiana, ma non serve affatto riandare così indietro nel passato per trovare una frase con il congiuntivo retto dal verbo "ricordare".

Più in generale, a mio avviso sbagliano quanti ritengono il congiuntivo "superato" oppure, al contrario, considerano "rozzo" o persino sgrammaticato l'uso dell'indicativo con un verbo che non esprima una "certezza". Si tratta infatti di due posizioni oltranziste, laddove la realtà della lingua è - fortunatamente - assai più ricca e complessa di quella racchiusa da queste facili regolette ("puriste" o "moderniste" che siano: penso ad esempio ai sostenitori del passato prossimo ad oltranza e ai "nostalgici" - non solo meridionali - che si ostinano a usare ad nauseam il passato remoto) e ci consente di esprimere molteplici e sottili sfumature. Basta solo vincere la pigrizia e soffermarsi sulle tante possibilità offerte dalla lingua di Dante e di Manzoni, ma anche di Aldo Busi e di Dario Fo, di Ilvo Diamanti e di Alberto Ronchey, dei blog e della casalinga di Voghera. Coraggio!


----------



## effeundici

Espero Antos said:


> Caro Effeundici, converrai che il fatto che tu non abbia mai letto o sentito una certa frase non esclude che essa possa essere (anche ampiamente) in uso e/o sintatticamente corretta ;-)


 
Come può essere che una certa frase ampiamente in uso mi sia sfuggita per 40 anni?

Confermo che secondo me "Ti ricordi come si chiamasse?" non torna proprio.

Mi puoi portare qualche esempio di utilizzo reale di questa costruzione? Magari hopreso un abbaglio io.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Domanda iniziale:


buccinu said:


> *C*iao a tutti, avevo un dubbio se la frase*:*
> "*T*i ricordi come si chiamasse (quel programma)"
> sia giusta o meno.


È giusta, a mio modo di vedere.
La consuetudine d'uso è tutt'altra cosa e il fatto di averla sentita o no per un numero più o meno lungo d'anni sinceramente conta poco.
Qui (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congiuntivo_imperfetto) una lunga referenza circa il congiuntivo imperfetto.
Piuttosto vorrei capire come si giunge a dire che la frase in questione non va.


----------



## effeundici

Angel.Aura said:


> Domanda iniziale:
> 
> È giusta, a mio modo di vedere.
> La consuetudine d'uso è tutt'altra cosa e il fatto di averla sentita o no per un numero più o meno lungo d'anni sinceramente conta poco.
> Qui (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Congiuntivo_imperfetto) una lunga referenza circa il congiuntivo imperfetto.
> Piuttosto vorrei capire come si giunge a dire che la frase in questione non va.


 

Nell'articolo dice che generalmente si usa quando la principale è al passato. Sarà per questo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,

Se togliessimo l'effetto dell'interrogazione, che cosa si potrebbe o dovrebbe dire ? 
"mi ricordo come si chiamasse"     
"mi ricordo come si chiamava" 
"non mi ricordo come si chiamasse"
"non mi ricordo come si chiamava"

Tanti saluti dal Belgio !


----------



## Ghostview

Secondo me il congiuntivo esprime sempre un'ipotesi.
Perciò, tale ipotesi dovrà essere introdotta da un "se"; 
allora in tal caso:

Ti ricordi se (il programma) si chiamasse x o y ?


----------



## buccinu

Ghostview said:


> Secondo me il congiuntivo esprime sempre un'ipotesi.
> Perciò, tale ipotesi dovrà essere introdotta da un "se";
> allora in tal caso:
> 
> Ti ricordi se (il programma) si chiamasse x o y ?



beh stai snaturando il senso originale della frase che non era dubitativa tra due soluzioni ma dubitativa in senso generale (non so il nome, me lo dici tu?)
Se proprio avessi voluto usare il "se", per non perdere il senso avrei dovuto scivere: "ti ricordi se (...) avesse un nome" ; ma così facendo avrei perso il verbo "chiamare" di cui mi interessava la coniugazione.
Dai post precedenti si evince che la forma della frase originale dovrebbe essere giusta. Tuttavia io non sono ancora del tutto convinto...  mi suona davvero male.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, buccinu. Ritengo la tua frase un'interrogativa diretta, anche se nel post hai omesso il punto interrogativo che la contrassegna obbligatoriamente. In tal caso direi che il congiuntivo non è né richiesto né motivato.


----------



## buccinu

Necsus said:


> Ciao, buccinu. Ritengo la tua frase un'interrogativa diretta, anche se nel post hai omesso il punto interrogativo che la contrassegna obbligatoriamente. In tal caso direi che il congiuntivo non è né richiesto né motivato.



si è proprio un'interrogativa diretta, ma non capisco quali regole debbano escludere il congiuntivo
(allo stesso tempo non mi suona bene neanche la frase al congiuntivo )


----------



## Necsus

buccinu said:


> si è proprio un'interrogativa diretta, ma non capisco quali regole debbano escludere il congiuntivo (allo stesso tempo non mi suona bene neanche la frase al congiuntivo )


È una domanda, pura e semplice, non esprime dubbio o altro per cui potrebbe essere richiesto il congiuntivo, quindi non c'è neanche bisogno di 'escluderlo', per come la vedo io. Il modo delle _interrogative dirette_ (proposizioni indipendenti) è di norma l'indicativo, a parte alcune eventualità, anche nel caso di interrogative complesse, come può essere considerata la tua. Un esempio riportato nella grammatica di Serianni [I,214] è la prima strofa di _A Silvia_, retta proprio da un verbo sinonimo di _ricordare_: 
"Silvia, rimembri ancora quel tempo della tua vita mortale, quando beltà splendea [...] salivi?"

QUI c'è un'interessante contributo dell'Accademia della Crusca sull'uso del congiuntivo.


----------



## facciadipietra

L’uso del congiuntivo in questo caso non ha direttamente a che fare col verbo ricordare, né con la forma interrogativa.
 Il parlante che dopo “ricordare come” sceglie di mettere il congiuntivo lo fa perché ritiene che sussistano dubbi o incertezze sull’evento, il fatto, la condizione che sono oggetto di quel “ricordare”: per questo una frase come “ti ricordi come si chiamasse” è più difficile che venga scritta e pronunciata, perché in pochi dubiterebbero che una determinata persona o cosa non possieda un qualsivoglia nome. Ma comunque, in un mondo dove tutto può accadere, qualcuno potrebbe anche aver bisogno di esprimere un simile dubbio.  
 Se cambiamo “l’oggetto” del “ricordare come”, possiamo verificare che l’uso del congiuntivo può diventare molto più “utile” e “utilizzabile”: ipotizziamo che si stia parlando di una situazione complicata, un problema difficile a risolversi, e che si stia parlando di una terza persona che si sa che in passato o nel presente si sia trovato o si trovi abitualmente a dover risolvere questo problema; uno degli interlocutori potrebbe chiedere: “ti ricordi come si districasse in questo guazzabuglio?” o “come si sia districato?” o “come si districhi?”. In questo caso con l’uso del congiuntivo il parlante ammette l’eventualità (solo l’eventualità) che la persona in questione in realtà non sia riuscito o non riesca a risolvere da sé il problema di cui si parla. Chissà, magari l’ha fatto risolvere (o lo fa risolvere abitualmente) a qualcun altro al posto suo.
 Anche se lasciamo uguale “l’oggetto” del “ricordare”, ma cambiamo la parola che introduce la subordinata, possiamo verificare che il congiuntivo può diventare più probabile: “ti ricordi quale nome avesse?”. Una frase del genere presuppone che si stia parlando di una persona (o una cosa) a cui può essere stato attribuito un nome che era da scegliere tra una serie di nomi per un determinato evento, e che magari non è stato nemmeno alla fine attribuito; tanto per fare un esempio, se si sta parlando di una persona che doveva partecipare a un qualche gioco di ruolo in cui doveva attribuirsi  o essergli attribuito un nome tra quelli mostrati in una lista che in questo momento stiamo esaminando.
 Lo stesso discorso vale se non si formula una interrogativa diretta: “ricordami come si districasse in questo guazzabuglio!” “ricordami come riuscisse a districarsi!” o “ricordami quale di questi nomi gli fosse stato assegnato!”


----------



## Necsus

facciadipietra said:


> L’uso del congiuntivo in questo caso non ha direttamente a che fare col verbo ricordare, né con la forma interrogativa.
> Il parlante che dopo “ricordare come” sceglie di mettere il congiuntivo lo fa perché ritiene che sussistano dubbi o incertezze sull’evento, il fatto, la condizione che sono oggetto di quel “ricordare”:


No, fdp, purtroppo (o per fortuna del forum ) di nuovo le nostre interpretazioni non coincidono: per me non ha nulla a che fare invece con il dubbio, che in una domanda retta da 'ti ricordi' non ha ragione di riguardare l'evento che ne è oggetto, ma casomai la capacità dell'interlocutore di richiamarlo alla memoria. E se io con la mia domanda volessi manifestare il dubbio che egli sia in grado di farlo, la formulerei in modo diverso, per esempio: "perché, tu ricordi forse come...". Ma nonostante questo, userei comunque l'indicativo.
Potrebbe forse dubitare dei propri ricordi chi deve rispondere alla domanda, ma questo non può influire sulla costruzione della stessa.
Io personalmente non verrò mai convinto da nessuna presunta motivazione psicologica a dire cose come _“ti ricordi come si districasse in questo guazzabuglio?” o “come si sia districato?” o “come si districhi?”._ Potrei forse nutrire una maggiore simpatia per _“ti ricordi quale nome avesse?”,_ ma sicuramente nella mia ristrettezza espressiva gli preferirei il banale "ti ricordi come si chiamava?" preso dal lessico quotidiano del parlante medio. 

PS: però in effetti io non direi neppure 'si sa che si sia trovato o si trovi', quindi forse le nostre visioni sull'uso del congiuntivo differiscono in maniera abbastanza sostanziale.


----------



## facciadipietra

Gentile Necsus, a parte "si sa che si sia", sono convinto dei congiuntivi da me scritti. Io abitualmente parlo e scrivo così. Sono l’unico? Controllerò. Ti torna di più la frase “ti ricordi come riuscisse a districarsi?”.
 Semplicemente la frase oggetto di discussione di questo thread diviene ammissibilissima quando si voglia esprimere che si dubita dell’esistenza di ciò di cui si chiede il nome:
 immaginiamo un gruppo di amici che stanno parlando di vecchi “programmi” (televisivi o software); uno degli amici sta cercando di fare ricordare agli altri un vecchio programma che in realtà si ricorda solo lui, e gli altri pensano che se lo sia sognato. A un certo punto uno si spazientisce e dice: “ma insomma, ti ricordi almeno come si chiamasse?”. Ma meglio sarebbe: “ma insomma, riesci almeno a ricordarti come si chiamasse?”.
Quanto al "si sa che si sia", l'ho fatto attrarre da tutto il tono ipotetico di quella frase. Pensa un po', uso troppi congiuntivi? Quel "si sa che" mi sa che l'ho aggiunto dopo e non ho cambiato ciò che seguiva! ma quasi quasi mi piace così! ah ah!


----------



## ilacapa

Salve!
Spero di non essere inopportuna, mi sono appena iscritta...
Io in questi casi controllo su Google Libri quante volte l'espressione è stata usata in letteratura:
Libri *1* - *10* di *25* su *"ricordi come si chiamava"*
Libri *1* - *2* di *2* su *"ricordi come si chiamasse".*
I due libri in questione sono:
_I costituti di Federico Confalonieri, _1940
_Cinecittà anni Trenta, _1979.

Il mio consiglio è di usare "ricordi come si chiamava", semplicemente perché più in uso.
Buon lavoro!


----------



## Espero Antos

Il thread si fa sempre più godurioso... 

Naturalmente nessuna prova addotta è davvero "decisiva": né l'esperienza personale (sia pure quarantennale: sempre di ragionamento induttivo, quindi fallibile, si tratta) né l'indicatore costituito da Google libri o Google tout court (siamo certi che Google Libri censisca davvero tutti i libri? E che tutti i libri - da Baricco e Camilleri giù - o su? - fino a Moccia, Scarpa o Faletti fino alla saggistica e alle traduzioni italiane di libri in lingua straniera - siano scritti in italiano "corretto" e i loro testi riprodotti online senza refusi? E non esistono poi arcaismi, solecismi, neologismi, licenze letterarie - non solo poetiche del genere "il zappatore" - eccetera? E l'uso - anche quello "corretto" o addirittura "normativo" - coincide proprio con l'uso "letterario"?) né le rassicuranti "regole" (o presunte tali) sulle interrogative indirette e sui modi di esprimere l'incertezza, l'ipotesi, il dubbio... Non sarà forse questione - oltre che, ovviamente, di sensibilità individuali - di nuances, di delicate ma non impercettibili sfumature?

To be continued...


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

facciadipietra said:


> Il parlante che dopo “ricordare come” sceglie di mettere il congiuntivo lo fa perché ritiene che sussistano dubbi o incertezze sull’evento, il fatto, la condizione che sono oggetto di quel “ricordare”: per questo una frase come “ti ricordi come si chiamasse” è più difficile che venga scritta e pronunciata, perché in pochi dubiterebbero che una determinata persona o cosa non possieda un qualsivoglia nome. Ma comunque, in un mondo dove tutto può accadere, qualcuno potrebbe anche aver bisogno di esprimere un simile dubbio.



Io sostengo questa posizione. La frase in sé non è grammaticalmente scorretta: è soltanto poco probabile. L'uso del congiuntivo in questo caso mette in dubbio il fatto che quella persona (o quella cosa) sia effettivamente titolare di un nome. Il fatto che a taluni suoni male è dovuto, secondo me, all'estrema improbabilità che qualcuno (o qualcosa) non abbia un nome.

Per tale ragione, io sconsiglierei l'uso del congiuntivo in questo caso, a meno che non si voglia davvero esprimere un dubbio come quello esposto sopra.


----------



## facciadipietra

Si intende che stiamo parlando di scelte che sono e saranno sempre minoritarie; forse anche spocchiosamente elitarie. Per qualcuno, a quanto pare, sono addirittura assurde.
 Non so se qualcuno *ha/abbia* mai stilato liste esaustive dei verbi italiani e dei costrutti italiani che possono o non possono (o non *possano*) reggere il congiuntivo: sicuramente “so che” non regge il congiuntivo, “ipotizzo che” regge il congiuntivo.  
 Per me e qualcun altro “ti ricordi come...?” si trova sul limite di queste due liste ideali (ma più da una parte che dall'altra). Pare che altri si sentano di escludere categoricamente che l’uso del congiuntivo abbia un senso al di fuori dei costrutti più sentiti e più frequentemente descritti nelle grammatiche.
 Riconosciamo piena legittimità a un italiano più semplice e popolare; ma non arriviamo al punto di delegittimare un italiano più variegato, meditato e “raffinato”!
 Il congiuntivo italiano non è semplicemente un pezzo di un puzzle che qualcuno ha voluto capricciosamente che si incastrasse qui o lì in quel costrutto invece che in un altro; il congiuntivo è di per sé portatore di significato (o “sfumature” di significato, che dir si voglia), ed è per questo che si è adattato particolarmente bene in certi costrutti.
  Mi chiedo (retoricamente) quali *sono* o quali *siano* le differenti sfumature di _*significato*_ di queste frasi:


 “Quegli studiosi cercano di capire come gli antichi Egizi *riuscivano*, senza l’ausilio di macchine sofisticate, a sollevare enormi blocchi di pietra.”
 “Quegli studiosi cercano di capire come gli antichi Egizi *riuscissero*, senza l’ausilio di macchine sofisticate, a sollevare enormi blocchi di pietra.”


 “Stanno cercando di scoprire come gli antichi abitatori di Cicciolandia *chiamavano* i loro dei”
 “Stanno cercando di scoprire come gli antichi abitatori di Cicciolandia *chiamassero* i loro dei”


 “Stanno cercando di scoprire come *si vestivano* gli antichi abitatori di Cicciolandia.”
 “Stanno cercando di scoprire come *si vestissero* gli antichi abitatori di Cicciolandia.”


 Cerchiamo di _ricordarci_ con quale travestimento (=come) il ladro si *è* introdotto in banca stamattina.
 Cerchiamo di _ricordarci_ con quale travestimento (=come) il ladro si *sia* introdotto in banca stamattina.
 Cerchiamo di _ricordarci_ con quale travestimento (=come) il ladro *può* essersi introdotto in banca stamattina.
 Cerchiamo di _ricordarci_ con quale travestimento (=come) il ladro *possa* essersi introdotto in banca stamattina.
 Cerchiamo di _ricordarci_ con quale travestimento (=come) il ladro *potrebbe* essersi introdotto in banca stamattina.


----------



## marco.cur

"Ti ricordi il suo nome?"

Così  tagliamo la testa al toro!


----------



## facciadipietra

"credo si chiamasse... scusate, devo andare!"


----------



## marco.cur

facciadipietra said:


> Ti torna di più la frase “ti ricordi come riuscisse a districarsi?”.


Retorica a parte, e senza voler entrare nel merito della frase specifica oggetto della discussione. Le due frasi: “ti ricordi come riuscisse a districarsi?”, “ti ricordi come riusciva a districarsi?”, hanno significati completamente diversi; nel primo caso chi chiede non ricorda il fatto, e chiede al suo interlocutore se per caso lo ricorda; nel secondo caso chiede se ricorda un fatto che lui stesso ricorda.


----------



## facciadipietra

marco.cur said:


> Retorica a parte, e senza voler entrare nel merito della frase specifica oggetto della discussione. Le due frasi: “ti ricordi come riuscisse a districarsi?”, “ti ricordi come riusciva a districarsi?”, hanno significati completamente diversi; nel primo caso chi chiede non ricorda il fatto, e chiede al suo interlocutore se per caso lo ricorda; nel secondo caso chiede se ricorda un fatto che lui stesso ricorda.


          Retorica a parte, sono perfettamente d’accordo.
 Posso constatare che diverse persone che scrivono su questo forum parlano la mia stessa lingua.


----------



## Espero Antos

Condivido in pieno la posizione di Facciadipietra... la differenza sarà anche lieve, ma c'è!

Naturalmente, in alcuni casi (diversi da quello che ha originato il _thread_) sarà ammissibile solo una delle due opzioni (congiuntivo vs indicativo); per esempio, a me sembra che non sia possibile dire "ti ricordi come fosse bello/buono/ecc.", perché qui il ricordo del giudizio etico, estetico, ecc. è necessariamente condiviso dal parlante.

In generale, però, mi sembra difficile stabilire una regola "assoluta". Ad esempio, la regola per cui "solo le affermazioni di fatto - e non anche quelle di valore - possono essere ricordate o meno" sembrerebbe revocata in dubbio da casi come il seguente: anche l'aver valutato qualcuno o qualcosa in un certo modo, ossia di aver formulato un giudizio al riguardo, è un "fatto", però  la frase "per caso ti ricordi come valutassi quello studente?" a me suona piuttosto strana (io direi o scriverei piuttosto: "ti ricordi come ho valutato quello studente?", anche nel caso in cui io non ricordassi effettivamente tale valutazione e volessi fare appello alla memoria del mio interlocutore). Ma forse si tratta solo di affinare e precisare ulteriormente la regola anziché di negarne troppo frettolosamente l'esistenza... che ne pensate?


----------



## buccinu

volevo fare un'altro tipo di considerazione:
secondo il mio parere il congiuntivo è molto più formale dell'indicativo, specialmente se utilizzato nelle domande.
Con la persona con cui parlo nella frase del topic utilizzo la seconda persona, quindi si suppone una certa confidenza; quindi usare il congiuntivo mi pare un'abuso di formalismo.
Se invece avessi dato del "lei" oppure del "voi" il congiuntivo imperfetto sarebbe stata la scelta migliore.
In sostanza la frase è corretta dal punto di vista della consecutio, però è sbagliata nella forma.
cosa ne pensate di questa interpretazione?


----------

